# Opening/ forwarding ports without accessing router settings



## AngryMerchant (Jun 15, 2009)

No one knows the router admin name and I absolutely cannot reset the entire router, so don't suggest it.  I need a guide, copy pasted, linked to, or if someone is ridiculously kind enough to type one out, to opening/ forwarding ports through Windows XP.  I'm tired of finding separate guides and having to piece them all together and still not getting anything to work, so if anyone knows of some kind of magic guide that has evaded me for the past three days, I really need to know about it.

Please, por favor, bitte, per favore, kudasai, etc.  If you even know anything, just post it.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://portforward.com/

Is this what you mean ?  The little utility thay have sort of does what you mean...


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you try admin.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2009)

But the only real way to open ports on a router is though knowing the password for it so you can change it's options.

Why is resetting it a bad idea btw ?. You had problems setting it before ?.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, in order to open close ports in XP you still need to access the router.  You need to either reset it or get the password.  No other way around it.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 15, 2009)

But I would say most people don't change router names and passwords from default settings. Router name admin and whatever password it came with by default, should still be there, if he's lucky.


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jun 15, 2009)

It's not the default.  I know the password, but either the name isn't working or nobody knows the right admin name for the router.  Also, after entering the IP, it displays the correct router name, but doesn't go to the site, while in most screenshots the login page is on the site.

The router is sending signals to 2 computers.  That means if I reset the router, I will have to set it to exactly what we believe the name and password to be and exactly the current settings for all of the computers.  I need to find that, reset the router, and then put everything at exactly what it is now, then hope the password works or else I haven't gotten anything done.  I really do not want to reset it because my mom uses the computer often, which means she won't want me around messing with the router settings, so I'm going to need to sit up for however long it takes to do this and adjust everything to be indistinguishable from before.

So, I know how to reset it, but I'm going to need to find the settings, also redo the password and connection settings on both adapters (as long as I don't have to reinstall, because I don't know where the disc to one of the adapters is).  I don't have the install disc for the router or the manual.  Router is WBR-2310 if anyone knows anything.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2009)

AngryMerchant said:


> It's not the default.  I know the password, but either the name isn't working or nobody knows the right admin name for the router.  Also, after entering the IP, it displays the correct router name, but doesn't go to the site, while in most screenshots the login page is on the site.
> 
> The router is sending signals to 2 computers.  That means if I reset the router, I will have to set it to exactly what we believe the name and password to be and exactly the current settings for all of the computers.  I need to find that, reset the router, and then put everything at exactly what it is now, then hope the password works or else I haven't gotten anything done.  I really do not want to reset it because my mom uses the computer often, which means she won't want me around messing with the router settings, so I'm going to need to sit up for however long it takes to do this and adjust everything to be indistinguishable from before.
> 
> So, I know how to reset it, but I'm going to need to find the settings, also redo the password and connection settings on both adapters (as long as I don't have to reinstall, because I don't know where the disc to one of the adapters is).  I don't have the install disc for the router or the manual.  Router is WBR-2310 if anyone knows anything.



try it with no name and just the password. Hopefully there like some linksys routers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2009)

You can get everything (manual, firmware, tools, quick install app, etc.) from here:
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=470

Default administrator username: admin
Default administrator password: 

The password is blank (both can be found on page 14 of the manual).


----------

